# ICloud duplique mes fichiers et dossiers



## titi toto (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,



Je vois aujourd’hui dans le Finder iMac et l’application fichier iPad et iPhone (et aussi sur iCloud via internet):




des dossiers ´en double ´: par exemple 1 avec le nom ASSURANCE et un avec le nom nom ASSURANCES (avec le S en +) ; effectivement j’ai modifié l’orthographe de ce dossier il y a quelques temps mais je n’avais pas dupliqué 
Des dossiers vides sur mon iMac alors qu’ils étaient pleins il y a quelques temps


Je pense que cela vient de iCloud.



Mes questions : 


1 comment arrêter cette duplication et faire corriger automatiquement ?,
2 iCloud est-il une service de qualité ? Je gère une grosse arborescence de fichiers pour mon travail ?


Ps pour aider à la résolution de mon problème : 


pour l’instant j’ai arrêté mon iMac ; pas mon iPad et mon iPhone
J’ai il y’a quelques jours décoché l’option iCloud optimiser l’espace sur mon iMac ; pour que celui ci reste la référence de mon arborescence 
J’utilise de manière simple iCloud mais relativement de façon intensive (j’ai tout de même l’application iCloud sur un PC ; mais je n’ai pas allumé ce PC depuis 10 jours et je ne me sers strictement jamais de ce iCloud Pc)
J’ai OneDrive mais je ne gère pas les mêmes dossiers sur iCloud et OneDrive 




Merci à vous


----------

